# Kef e305



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm awaiting announcement of the winner for a photo competition I entered on KEF's Facebook page. My photo had the most votes on the page, so I assume I've won. Should be announced tomorrow though I'm a bit confused by "the winner will be announced after 4 November 2013." Maybe it will be on the 9th or the 16th? LOL! I've been running a set of KEF 3005 series in my dedicated theater with a Def-Tech Super Cube to dig a bit deeper than the KEF sub can reach. I'm quite happy with the set up. The reviews I've seen on the E305 are impressive. The only negative I've read was that they lack punch at low volume. Not an issue for me since they will be in a dedicated listening room. Was surprised they've not been mentioned or reviewed on the forum. Anyone have any first hand experience with the 305 yet? Would be an easy swap out and I can move the 3005's up to the living room.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

prplflh71 said:


> I'm awaiting announcement of the winner for a photo competition I entered on KEF's Facebook page. My photo had the most votes on the page, so I assume I've won. Should be announced tomorrow though I'm a bit confused by "the winner will be announced after 4 November 2013." Maybe it will be on the 9th or the 16th? LOL! I've been running a set of KEF 3005 series in my dedicated theater with a Def-Tech Super Cube to dig a bit deeper than the KEF sub can reach. I'm quite happy with the set up. The reviews I've seen on the E305 are impressive. The only negative I've read was that they lack punch at low volume. Not an issue for me since they will be in a dedicated listening room. Was surprised they've not been mentioned or reviewed on the forum. Anyone have any first hand experience with the 305 yet? Would be an easy swap out and I can move the 3005's up to the living room.












I won!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

No experience with that system for me. But congrats on the win free stuff is always good in my opinion.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

B- one said:


> No experience with that system for me. But congrats on the win free stuff is always good in my opinion.


Yea, I'm a fan of FREE!

They showed up UPS yesterday! Quite a bit more weight in the Satellites of the 305 vs. the KHT3005! The sub is lighter and 8" vs 10." I'm skeptical but the reviews have been good and say the sub is "tuned" to the satellites? Regardless, my Def Tech Super Cube should maintain the lows that the KEF may not handle as well.

I have my current 3005's wall mounted and the screw slots are not the same to hang the 305's. I wasn't able to do a quick switch out for a test drive. : (

I'll get them up and give a brief opinion/novice review when I'm able. 4 kids 8yrs old to 2 yrs old make delay the process. 

Brian


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

prplflh71 said:


> Yea, I'm a fan of FREE!
> 
> They showed up UPS yesterday! Quite a bit more weight in the Satellites of the 305 vs. the KHT3005! The sub is lighter and 8" vs 10." I'm skeptical but the reviews have been good and say the sub is "tuned" to the satellites? Regardless, my Def Tech Super Cube should maintain the lows that the KEF may not handle as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a 2yr old it took me 2 weeks to finish World War Z. We don't have a dedicated theater so I have to watch what we watch on tv.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

B- one said:


> Yeah I have a 2yr old it took me 2 weeks to finish World War Z. We don't have a dedicated theater so I have to watch what we watch on tv.


They threw a toy at out flat screen and broke it! Not buying another. Hence my man cave theater with electric screen and wall mounted speakers! Components are in a closet! As close to childproof as I could get!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

prplflh71 said:


> They threw a toy at out flat screen and broke it! Not buying another. Hence my man cave theater with electric screen and wall mounted speakers! Components are in a closet! As close to childproof as I could get!


We just bought a Samsung F-8500 64" that is my biggest fear someone throwing something at it. I wonder about home owners insurance would over that or not.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

B- one said:


> We just bought a Samsung F-8500 64" that is my biggest fear someone throwing something at it. I wonder about home owners insurance would over that or not.


Probably "covered" but most carry $1000 deductive.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

prplflh71 said:


> Probably "covered" but most carry $1000 deductive.


Mine is only $500 Tv almost $4000 after calibration. I need to talk to my agent sometime.


----------

